# EROTIC PHOTOGRAPHY IN BARCELONA



## misterfoto (May 6, 2008)

A cool site :thumbup: which I came across- a chance to do erotic photography  while visiting the city. 

*www.fotocluberotika-int.blogspot.com *


----------

